# A Closet full of Bags - miu miu1´s collection



## miu miu1

I guess it´s time to start my own thread of my collection. I started becoming addicted to bags in spring 2009. Since then my collection has grown and grown and my funds have gone down 
But most of the time it´s worth it. 
I started with miu miu, hence the name, the harlequin bag actually got my love for high brand bags rolling but I missed out on her when she was avalible.
Since then my love has also grown for Marc Jacobs, Chanel and now also Balenciaga. I hope I can stick with only these four brands, more would probably kill me 

So much about me right now, I´ll just begin with my miu miu bags.
This was my first miu miu bag and I love it to bits. It became to be one of my basher bags, but it still looks great.

My miu miu sport hobo in azurro


----------



## miu miu1

Next up my bauletto in Tabaco, my beloved "Raisen"


----------



## miu miu1

After a long hunt on the Bay and a lot of luck my Harlequin in mughetto 
I love the leather it´s very smooth and soft


----------



## miu miu1

My Mini Bows in Petrolio, Mosto and Rosa


----------



## miu miu1

Large Shopping Pattina´s in Nero and Calce
Middle Pattina in aquamarine


----------



## Tasi

Great collection! I love your miu miu bags! 


~Yikes!  I apologize for writing my comment so early!  I did not realize that you were still posting!  :shame:


----------



## miu miu1

A small Break from miu miu, now some MJ 
Yellow and Beige python embossed Beat Bag 






With Flash


----------



## miu miu1

Large Python embossed Single in purple


----------



## miu miu1

Blue Stardust Beatbag and Raspberry Casey


----------



## miu miu1

Lacquered Stam in Rose and Baby Stam in Turqouise


----------



## miu miu1

Next up is some Chanel, but I need a little break now.
see you soon


----------



## linhhhuynh

i know your Miu Miu collection is my favorite even before you begin 
the Baby Stam is so pretty too!


----------



## miu miu1

Thanks *linhhhuynh* :d
Time to continue...
10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin


----------



## miu miu1

10P Green Chevron Jumbo Lambskin
10A m/l Red Flap Caviar


----------



## miu miu1

Group Pic


----------



## miu miu1

10A Grey m/l Flap Caviar
10A Brown m/l Flap Lambskin


----------



## miu miu1

And last, but not least, my Vintage orange m/l Flap Lambskin (from 1996)
and some Group Pics.


----------



## miu miu1

Some more miu miu 
Vitello Lux Shopper in Fiordalisio and Rubinho
Pattina Metalasse in Rubinho


----------



## miu miu1

Nappa Monk Tote in Nero
Studded Nappa Patch in Corda, but I´m probabaly going to let her go.
Bandoliera Nappa in Pistacchio


----------



## miu miu1

Bandoliera Nappy Monk in Nero


----------



## miu miu1

The Rets of my MJ Stams 
Dark Blue Chelsea Stam & Clay Stardust Stam

Kind of lopsided on this Pic 
















Love the blue trim on this!!!


----------



## miu miu1

MJ Bronze Stam & And Black Baby Stam


----------



## miu miu1

And the last one for now, MJ Bow Single in Soft Blue


----------



## miu miu1

Tasi said:


> Great collection! I love your miu miu bags!
> 
> 
> ~Yikes!  I apologize for writing my comment so early!  I did not realize that you were still posting!  :shame:



No problem 
I'm glad you like them


----------



## mlag724

Can't see pictures after blue flap


----------



## missgiannina

beautiful bags


----------



## miu miu1

miu miu1 said:


> Bandoliera Nappy Monk in Nero



It's NappA Monk


----------



## miu miu1

mlag724 said:


> Can't see pictures after blue flap



That was the last Pic for now 



missgiannina said:


> beautiful bags



Thank you!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I can't see any pics of your bags.  I do see the harlequin and a couple of the others but not most of your collection.


----------



## miu miu1

^ can you see them know?


----------



## fashionforlife

I love your chanel collection, especially the vintage orange! It's so beautiful!!!


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful collection


----------



## miu miu1

fashionforlife said:


> I love your chanel collection, especially the vintage orange! It's so beautiful!!!





mlag724 said:


> Beautiful collection



Thank you so much Ladies!
I actually thought about letting my orange flap go, because I'm too scared to use her 
But I just can't


----------



## heroesgirl88

amazing collection miu miu1 !! 
your miumius are out of this world!


----------



## janice

Gorgeous collection! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## alldatjazz715

Great collection!  Love the Chanels!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Beautiful collection!


----------



## miu miu1

heroesgirl88 said:


> amazing collection miu miu1 !!
> your miumius are out of this world!



Thank you. I hope miu miu brings out something new soon, that I can hunt down 



janice said:


> Gorgeous collection! Thank you for sharing!



Thanks! I'm happy I could share with you ladies 



alldatjazz715 said:


> Great collection!  Love the Chanels!





coachlover1000 said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## addiction

Love your bags especially the chanels the m/l red is my favorite!


----------



## msjoviana

That blue Chanel is TDF!


----------



## tastefashion

love your chanels!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially the brown & vintage orange flap lambskin, these 2 are my fav TDF!


----------



## miu miu1

addiction said:


> Love your bags especially the chanels the m/l red is my favorite!



Thank you! She´s my favorite too 



msjoviana said:


> That blue Chanel is TDF!



Thanks! That was my first Chanel, I got her for my birthday and it got the whole thing rolling 



tastefashion said:


> love your chanels!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially the brown & vintage orange flap lambskin, these 2 are my fav TDF!



Thank you. I had to hunt the brown one down while I was in London


----------



## miu miu1

So here´s my last MJ missing in this thread, my Pink MJ Karlie.


----------



## miu miu1

And now, I´m so excited, my first Balenciaga 
´08 Bordeaux RH City
The leather is so soft and smooshy


----------



## asianjade

Gorgeous collection.... i love your Miu Miu Rosa mini bow.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

miu miu1 said:


> My Mini Bows in Petrolio, Mosto and Rosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with these 3. TDF


----------



## chicjean

LOVE your collection!! I want all of your bags  GORGEOUS colors!!


----------



## miu miu1

asianjade said:


> Gorgeous collection.... i love your Miu Miu Rosa mini bow.



Thank you! I love her the too. The color is like candy 



miu miu1 said:


> My Mini Bows in Petrolio, Mosto and Rosa
> 
> I am in love with these 3. TDF



Some of my best. So reliable and pretty!!!



chicjean said:


> LOVE your collection!! I want all of your bags  GORGEOUS colors!!



Thank you. I am letting some of them go 
Not trying to promote a sale here


----------



## Ilgin

Your collection is simply amazing! love all the Mius, MJs, Chanels and we'r almost twins on the gold sudded Miu Miu!! I have the shoulder strap clutch version. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I also wanted to say that your collection overall is so wonderful and classy.  I hope to see more in the future.


----------



## miu miu1

Ilgin said:


> Your collection is simply amazing! love all the Mius, MJs, Chanels and we'r almost twins on the gold sudded Miu Miu!! I have the shoulder strap clutch version. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you for letting me share!!! 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> I also wanted to say that your collection overall is so wonderful and classy.  I hope to see more in the future.



Thank you! I hope to see some more too


----------



## mawluh

miu miu1 said:


> Thanks *linhhhuynh* :d
> Time to continue...
> 10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin



This is SO beautiful. I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AstaK.

yes thanks! the miu miu-collection is something out of this world LOL!!!!


----------



## miu miu1

mawluh said:


> This is SO beautiful. I can't stop staring at it!



Thank you!!! She is a very special bag to me 



BAL_Fanatic said:


> Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks for letting me 



AstaK. said:


> yes thanks! the miu miu-collection is something out of this world LOL!!!!



Thank you. Miu Miu does make some lovely bags


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

what a beautiful miu miu collection!!!


----------



## DisCo

I love your Chanel bags especially the blue Jumbo degrade! Great colour selection!


----------



## BlackQueen

wow... I love your chanel one


----------



## miu miu1

ijustloveLVbags said:


> what a beautiful miu miu collection!!!



Thank you!!!



DisCo said:


> I love your Chanel bags especially the blue Jumbo degrade! Great colour selection!



Thank you. The Blue degrade is one of my favorites and was my first chanel 



BlackQueen said:


> wow... I love your chanel one



Which one?


----------



## dotty8

Your miu miu-s are gorgeous


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Stunning collection of bags.


----------



## artsygirl

Gorgeous bags!!! Love all your MM's... esp. the mini bows, too cute! LOVE LOVE LOVE your Chanels! Esp. the red one! And your recent purchase... the Balenciaga is TDF! What a gorgy colour! CONGRATS!


----------



## miu miu1

dotty8 said:


> Your miu miu-s are gorgeous



Thank you 



DP PURSE FAN said:


> Stunning collection of bags.



Thank you for your sweet words!



artsygirl said:


> Gorgeous bags!!! Love all your MM's... esp. the mini bows, too cute! LOVE LOVE LOVE your Chanels! Esp. the red one! And your recent purchase... the Balenciaga is TDF! What a gorgy colour! CONGRATS!



Thanks! My bows aresome of my most reliable bags, no babying and they always look good. My red chanel, lots of PFers did'nt like the caviar from 10A but I love it and the shade of red too. And my Bal, being my first, is amazing.

There will soon be three new additions to my collection


----------



## miu miu1

So, after waiting for three weeks, my second Balenciga Bag has arrived 

Introducing my ´07 Plomb GGH Work!


----------



## ReisKitty

Great collection. Esp love the 10A m/l Red Flap Caviar!


----------



## miu miu1

And the next Bal arrives 
´10 Cypres GSH Work


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great collection! Love the Chanels!


----------



## annabella9090

very nice collection.... esp.  Raspberry Casey !!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

love your Raspberry Casey & Chanel....thanks for sharing


----------



## miu miu1

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Great collection! Love the Chanels!



Thank you!!!



annabella9090 said:


> very nice collection.... esp.  Raspberry Casey !!!



Thanks! The color of the Casey is amazing 



SkeeWee1908 said:


> love your Raspberry Casey & Chanel....thanks for sharing



Thak you for letting me share!!!


----------



## drati

^^^ your plomb ggh work is stunning and rare. I adore plomb, gorgeous leather and colour. Thanks for sharing your beauties with us.


----------



## miu miu1

drati said:


> ^^^ your plomb ggh work is stunning and rare. I adore plomb, gorgeous leather and colour. Thanks for sharing your beauties with us.



Thank you *drati*!!!
I´m still not sure about the Work size, but I don´t think I coud ever let that one go


----------



## miu miu1

And here my newest addition
´05 Taupe RH City!
The handles are warmed, but I´ll try to get those cleaned, somehow..


----------



## sophiasjdu

10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin. woah thats a really beautiful colour!


----------



## miu miu1

sophiasjdu said:


> 10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin. woah thats a really beautiful colour!



Thanks! It was my first chanel.
Sadly, I'm thinking the Bal Work is just too big for me. So my new Cypress Work has found a new (or old home )
But some new bags will be joining my collection soon


----------



## DaniLeigh

Your collection of Pattina makes my heart skip a beat....so does the beige MJ and Raspberry Casey. The whole collection is beautiful, but those take my breath away!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, love them all!! The Bals are tdf, specially the Plombe with GGH and the Miu Miu that you are thinking of letting go, so rock and roll!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## miu miu1

DaniLeigh said:


> Your collection of Pattina makes my heart skip a beat....so does the beige MJ and Raspberry Casey. The whole collection is beautiful, but those take my breath away!



Thank you for your sweet words!



lolitablue said:


> Wow, love them all!! The Bals are tdf, specially the Plombe with GGH and the Miu Miu that you are thinking of letting go, so rock and roll!!! Gorgeous!!



Thanks! I still have my studded miu miu, debating if it should leave me or not


----------



## miu miu1

Finally, my newest addition has arrived!
i proudly present my Balenciaga ´09 Officer RH City


----------



## robnmich

I love your new bag-what a great color!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

miu miu1 said:


> Thanks *linhhhuynh* :d
> Time to continue...
> 10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin



LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! So gorgeous! Congratulations on a beautiful collection full of amazing bags!!


----------



## miu miu1

robnmich said:


> I love your new bag-what a great color!!



Thank you! The blue is actually a little brighter then in the pic 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! So gorgeous! Congratulations on a beautiful collection full of amazing bags!!



Thank you for your sweet words!!!


----------



## Missone

Wow-wow-wowwy! I am in awe, what a beautiful collection. What is your next purchase (or should I NOT ask that question?)


----------



## miu miu1

Missone said:


> Wow-wow-wowwy! I am in awe, what a beautiful collection. What is your next purchase (or should I NOT ask that question?)




Thank you!!! I have some Balenciagas City´s on they´re way to me 
And I´m searching another MJ Single


----------



## MrsAriGold

That is such a beautiful collection! I really love the Blue Chanel Jumbo


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful new B bag


----------



## cheercherry

I really love all the chanel bags!


----------



## miu miu1

MrsAriGold said:


> That is such a beautiful collection! I really love the Blue Chanel Jumbo


Thank you! I  my Blue Degrade too.



mlag724 said:


> Beautiful new B bag



Thank you!!



cheercherry said:


> I really love all the chanel bags!



Thank you!


----------



## miu miu1

Since it was my Birthday yesterday I got something extra special...
Chanel 11P Grey 227 Reissue with GHW


----------



## mlag724

artyhat:Happy Belated Birthday. That is one beauty. You make great choices. Would have never thought of that color. Don't believe I've seen that color in person. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## dotty8

I love that color, I think it looks similar to 'nube' from Miu miu


----------



## Tthebunny

Nice!


----------



## girl12532

You have a great collection! Love it!


----------



## marygin

Love your collection,I'm a great fan of miu miu


----------



## miu miu1

mlag724 said:


> artyhat:Happy Belated Birthday. That is one beauty. You make great choices. Would have never thought of that color. Don't believe I've seen that color in person. Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you so much! I love grey and Gold together!



dotty8 said:


> I love that color, I think it looks similar to 'nube' from Miu miu



Thank you! Is´nt nube a more beige shade? Correct me if I´m wrong 



tippng said:


> Nice!



Thanks!



girl12532 said:


> You have a great collection! Love it!



Thank you!!!



marygin said:


> Love your collection,I'm a great fan of miu miu



Thanks! miu miu makes some great bags!!!


----------



## dotty8

miu miu1 said:


> Thank you! Is´nt nube a more beige shade? Correct me if I´m wrong


 
No, I think _'pomice'_ is more like beige (sand color)... _'nube'_ is more like cold grey with hints of light blue - that's why I find it similar to that Chanel color  Anyway, it's really nice! :sunnies


----------



## miu miu1

dotty8 said:


> No, I think _'pomice'_ is more like beige (sand color)... _'nube'_ is more like cold grey with hints of light blue - that's why I find it similar to that Chanel color  Anyway, it's really nice! :sunnies



Oh, you're right! My bad 
It is similar to nube, just with a lavender undertone


----------



## Blo0ondi

u have a very nice collection


----------



## heatherlamhw

Love to see how your collection is growing immensely quickly!!!
Love your mm harlequin solo much. I've been scouting on eBay but can't seem to find any for a good price that aren't fake! 
Just wondering, how much did u pay for your harlequin from eBay? I'm trying to get my head around a reasonable price that I should shell out for it. Also, do u have how any idea how much it cost retail when it was being sold?
Thanks! Again, awesome collection! Xxxxx


----------



## girl12532

Love your collection especially your newest addition! Love the color of it!


----------



## miu miu1

Blo0ondi said:


> u have a very nice collection



Thank you! 



girl12532 said:


> Love your collection especially your newest addition! Love the color of it!



Thank you! I'm very happy to have found it


----------



## miu miu1

heatherlamhw said:


> Love to see how your collection is growing immensely quickly!!!
> Love your mm harlequin solo much. I've been scouting on eBay but can't seem to find any for a good price that aren't fake!
> Just wondering, how much did u pay for your harlequin from eBay? I'm trying to get my head around a reasonable price that I should shell out for it. Also, do u have how any idea how much it cost retail when it was being sold?
> Thanks! Again, awesome collection! Xxxxx



Thank you soo much!
I paid 650, that's about 930$ today. Retail must have been around 1300$ or something like that, but it was a very popular bag so people will ask for a higher price now. HTH! I hope you find one very soon!!!


----------



## maria-mixalis

Your collection is TDF..
I love all your Chanel flaps!!!Bal 08 Bordeaux-perfect colour!!
I really like a perfect miu miu hobo with studs....
Great taste!!


----------



## Stephanielea

great collection !! love your chanels


----------



## notoriousliz

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## miu miu1

maria-mixalis said:


> Your collection is TDF..
> I love all your Chanel flaps!!!Bal 08 Bordeaux-perfect colour!!
> I really like a perfect miu miu hobo with studs....
> Great taste!!



Thank you! My Black Cherry City is my go-to bag right now 



Stephanielea said:


> great collection !! love your chanels



Thank you! I love my Canels too 



notoriousliz said:


> Gorgeous collection!



Thank you!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Oh dear, clearly it´s time to update this thread 

Balenciaga ´10 Vert D´eau RGGH City


----------



## miu miu1

Balenciaga ´09 Chataigne GSH City
(one of the best leathers ever)


----------



## miu miu1

One I had to get from the U.S. as it was only sold there...
Balenciaga ´11 Limited Edition Turquoise GGH City











And a close up to capture the color and hardware


----------



## miu miu1

Last one for now, I thought I would never find this baby!
Balenciaga ´11 Vert Menthe RGGH City


----------



## airborne

i love your collection - thanks for sharing


----------



## hn_tee

OMG!!! All your Chanels are TDF!


----------



## zjajkj

Very good collection


----------



## miu miu1

airborne said:


> i love your collection - thanks for sharing



Thanks for letting me 



hn_tee said:


> OMG!!! All your Chanels are TDF!



Thank you so much!



dinitegrity said:


> Very good collection



Thank you!


----------



## idapida

Wow, Chanel, Balenciaga and the Miu Miu Bow, my favourites! Loved looking at your pictures, very inspiring!


----------



## vilette21c

Love your collection! You definitely have good taste!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Amazing collection


----------



## miu miu1

idapida said:


> Wow, Chanel, Balenciaga and the Miu Miu Bow, my favourites! Loved looking at your pictures, very inspiring!



Thank you for your sweet words!



vilette21c said:


> Love your collection! You definitely have good taste!



Thank you!!! 



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Amazing collection



Thanks!!!


----------



## chloe_

All I can say is wow!!!!!


----------



## miu miu1

chloe_ said:


> All I can say is wow!!!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Balenciaga ´08 Vermillion GGH City


----------



## dotty8

miu miu1 said:


> Balenciaga ´08 Vermillion GGH City


 
OMG, I've loved this bag from the day I saw it on a fashion blogger!  Where did you get it? And where's the closest Balenciaga store in Europe - Milan / Barcelona or is there one in Germany as well? I've never beeen in a Bal store..

Great collection


----------



## Stephanielea

love all your new bals! The Vert Menthe is my fav


----------



## nascar fan

miu miu1 said:


> Lacquered Stam in Rose and Baby Stam in Turqouise


I can't get the pics to show up


----------



## nascar fan

Do you still have all those bags, or do they come and go?
Let's have a total tally.


----------



## allstars22

i absolutely adore your miu miu collection!

can't wait to see your future additions to your collections! i still want my bow bag!


----------



## More bags

miu miu1 said:


> One I had to get from the U.S. as it was only sold there...
> Balenciaga ´11 Limited Edition Turquoise GGH City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up to capture the color and hardware



Gorgeous collection with great variety and colours - I love your Turquoise City!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## miu miu1

dotty8 said:


> OMG, I've loved this bag from the day I saw it on a fashion blogger!  Where did you get it? And where's the closest Balenciaga store in Europe - Milan / Barcelona or is there one in Germany as well? I've never beeen in a Bal store..
> 
> Great collection



Thank you!!!
I got this baby over Anns Fabulous Finds, which is located in the US (taxes)
In Europe there are stores in Londond, Cannes, Paris, Milan. And in Germany there is a store called Petra Teufel, they also sell Bal. HTH


----------



## miu miu1

Stephanielea said:


> love all your new bals! The Vert Menthe is my fav



Thank you!
VM is a really great color!



nascar fan said:


> I can't get the pics to show up



I'll post them again!



allstars22 said:


> i absolutely adore your miu miu collection!
> 
> can't wait to see your future additions to your collections! i still want my bow bag!



Thank you for your sweet words!
I might be getting two, three more bags and then it's actually ban time or me 



More bags said:


> Gorgeous collection with great variety and colours - I love your Turquoise City!  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for letting me share!!!


----------



## tryagain

love your collection


----------



## miu miu1

So somehow the pics are´nt showing, so here they are again.
MJ Rose Lacquered Stam and Turqouise Baby Stam











with flash


----------



## miu miu1

nascar fan said:


> Do you still have all those bags, or do they come and go?
> Let's have a total tally.




So far only two Balenciagas have left me.
This beautiful green Work, only because the size did´nt work for me 
and the Taupe city, just was´nt feeling the color. The rest is all still mine


----------



## nascar fan

Beautiful!  I love the rose Stam.  I tried so hard to get one, but I was just too late.  

We are Stam twinkies ... the clay Stardust.


----------



## clp moo em

great collection


----------



## cherryll

miu miu1 said:


> Next up my bauletto in Tabaco, my beloved "Raisen"



Beautiful bags,I like the style and colors.


----------



## cherryll

The color of that bag is really attractive.


----------



## miu miu1

nascar fan said:


> Beautiful!  I love the rose Stam.  I tried so hard to get one, but I was just too late.
> 
> We are Stam twinkies ... the clay Stardust.



Aww, maybe one will pop up and you can grab it!
Yay!!! Though I thinkin about letting it go....



clp moo em said:


> great collection



Thanks!!



cherryll said:


> Beautiful bags,I like the style and colors.



Thank you!!!



cherryll said:


> The color of that bag is really attractive.



Thanks!


----------



## miu miu1

Almost forgot, this Chanel is also no longer in my collection...
1996 Vintage Orange M/L Flap


----------



## LuxLVoe

Wow, love your bals!  That Vert Menthe City is TDF!!


----------



## baglady2009

WOW! I'm drooling over your large assortment of designer bags.  Just beautiful!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Loving all your Bals!!    My fave is your 09 Officier City!  I so regret letting my 09 Officier Day go!


----------



## Shivadiva

Looooooooooooove your collection!


----------



## dotty8

miu miu1 said:


> After a long hunt on the Bay and a lot of luck my Harlequin in mughetto
> I love the leather it´s very smooth and soft


 
I love the color!!!  Is the leather durable? Did you experience any color transfer (from jeans etc.)?


----------



## Karilove

dotty8 said:


> I love the color!!!  Is the leather durable? Did you experience any color transfer (from jeans etc.)?


You have a BEAUTIFUL, GORGEOUS, UNBELIEVABLE collection. So many bags acquired just from spring of 09? WOW. May I ask what do you do for a living? Just curious 

... Sorry didn't mean to reply to your post!


----------



## MAGJES

This is beautiful Miu Miu!


----------



## miu miu1

MAGJES said:


> This is beautiful Miu Miu!



Wow, have'nt been here for a while...
Thanks *A*


----------



## miu miu1

Time for some updates here 
My Marc Jacobs Casey is no longer in my collection...


----------



## pennyloveslv

very lovely collection....


----------



## dancingchunli

I don't own a Miu Miu yet because I'm such an LV fan but seeing yours, I'm thinking of having a Miu collection myself.


----------



## sparklysushi

Wow what an amazing collection!


----------



## miu miu1

dancingchunli said:


> I don't own a Miu Miu yet because I'm such an LV fan but seeing yours, I'm thinking of having a Miu collection myself.



Wow thanks!
Happy I could insipre you


----------



## Aluxe

Your collection is divine!!!!


----------



## miu miu1

sparklysushi said:


> Wow what an amazing collection!



Thank you!!!



Aluxe said:


> Your collection is divine!!!!



Thank you so much!
Will update tomorrow, since I got a new bag or two...


----------



## Aluxe

Can't wait for your updates =)


----------



## angelamaz2

Love all of ur bags, especially the colours of your miu miu bow collection. Can't wait till see your new additions.


----------



## Nina1612

hey miu, we are waiting for your update


----------



## miu miu1

Sorry for the delay, reality came in the way 

Here ya go!!!
´11 Balenciaga Vieux Rose GGH City


----------



## miu miu1

´11 Balenciaga Orange Brulee RH City


----------



## dotty8

Omg, the pink one is sooo cute!


----------



## Nina1612

miu, THEY ARE AWESOME!!! esp the vieux rose!! congrats!!! and you`ve got a very nice dad! 
wednesday I`ll get another bal too!!! EXCITEEED!


----------



## miu miu1

Nina1612 said:


> miu, THEY ARE AWESOME!!! esp the vieux rose!! congrats!!! and you`ve got a very nice dad!
> wednesday I`ll get another bal too!!! EXCITEEED!



YAY!!! What are you getting?
Thanks! Gotta love a dad like that


----------



## Phoenicia

Wow...  Your miu miu collection is to die for... I wish i have atleast 1 bag from them...  From the pictures itself -- they look amazing..


----------



## Elsie87

What a fabulous collection! 

LOVE all the different colours, thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## miu miu1

dotty8 said:


> Omg, the pink one is sooo cute!



Thank you! It´s a great color, that´s for sure 



Phoenicia said:


> Wow...  Your miu miu collection is to die for... I wish i have atleast 1 bag from them...  From the pictures itself -- they look amazing..



Thank you so much!!!



Elsie87 said:


> What a fabulous collection!
> 
> LOVE all the different colours, thank you for sharing with us!



Thank you for letting me share


----------



## clovebarrett

That Red Chanel is sick~


----------



## miu miu1

clovebarrett said:


> That Red Chanel is sick~



Is that good or bad???


----------



## yukijean

Awesome!


----------



## purselove96

I love your flap bags!


----------



## ivonna

Love your Miu Mius and Balenciagas. Great collection!


----------



## elisialuxe

sooo cute!!


----------



## miu miu1

yukijean said:


> Awesome!



Thanks 



purselove96 said:


> I love your flap bags!



Thank you! I love them too 



ivonna said:


> Love your Miu Mius and Balenciagas. Great collection!



Thank you very much!



elisialuxe said:


> sooo cute!!



Thanks


----------



## nonyobuziness

I'm dying over your collection!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the miu mius, chanels and mjs! I want to own a miu miu and mj - what style can you recommend that can suit a busy lifestyle?  I'm into medium and large bags...


----------



## miu miu1

nonyobuziness said:


> I'm dying over your collection!!



Thank you!



travelerscloset said:


> I love the miu mius, chanels and mjs! I want to own a miu miu and mj - what style can you recommend that can suit a busy lifestyle?  I'm into medium and large bags...



Thanks.
I really love the MJ Single! It's a great everyday bag and I love the flap style. The Stam is also great,but canget heavy over the day.
I don't have a lot of large miu mius, one bag I really love is the bauletto (the brown one with interwoven leather bands) and the mini bow, one of my few crossbody bags. You can get a lot if things in those bags, even though they look so small. Hope that helps you a bit 
Oh, another miu miu that I like but do not own are this bags out of deerskin
http://www.miumiu.com/en/DE/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RN0633_013_F0016.ipad
http://www.miumiu.com/en/DE/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RR1773_013_F0572.ipad


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you for the tips  the miu miu bow seems very nice - there is a large sized bow, right?



miu miu1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I really love the MJ Single! It's a great everyday bag and I love the flap style. The Stam is also great,but canget heavy over the day.
> I don't have a lot of large miu mius, one bag I really love is the bauletto (the brown one with interwoven leather bands) and the mini bow, one of my few crossbody bags. You can get a lot if things in those bags, even though they look so small. Hope that helps you a bit
> Oh, another miu miu that I like but do not own are this bags out of deerskin
> http://www.miumiu.com/en/DE/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RN0633_013_F0016.ipad
> http://www.miumiu.com/en/DE/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RR1773_013_F0572.ipad


----------



## JessieRose

That vintage orange Chanel flap is AH-MAZING!! Love your collection! I love all of the Chanel flaps!! Grey, Brown, Red, the green chevron...you have fabulous taste!


----------



## miu miu1

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you for the tips  the miu miu bow seems very nice - there is a large sized bow, right?



Yes, there is. It's a really great bag 



JessieRose said:


> That vintage orange Chanel flap is AH-MAZING!! Love your collection! I love all of the Chanel flaps!! Grey, Brown, Red, the green chevron...you have fabulous taste!



Thank you! Sadly I sold the orange flap, but I do not miss it too much


----------



## alkayed

I am impressed , wonderful collection !!!!


----------



## miu miu1

So, after writing I´d post new pictures a few months ago it´s about time I actually do it!!!!

This is the only clutch I own and I love the color soo much. Here´s my Marc Jacobs Large Eugenia in Rose.


----------



## miu miu1

Now this bag I was´nt so sure about in beginning. But the more often I saw it, the more I liked it. And I do not have anything similar in my collection so I had to get it eventually. I´m not really sure what the name of the color is though as the bag is a tweed bag.

Miu Miu Charm


----------



## miu miu1

After thinking I was a Balenciaga City girl and did´nt like any other size I discovered the town for myself. Of course that makes my options for new bags just that much more complicated 

Bal Atlantique mRGGH Town


----------



## miu miu1

And for the fun of it, some group pics of my Bals


----------



## erickalee781

love it


----------



## purselove96

WOW! Gorgeous Balenciaga collection.. I'm jealous!


----------



## fanmiu

WOW, awsome collection, I love it all!


----------



## Ange-

Beautiful collection. Your blue Degrade Chanel is so unusual. Do you wear it much?

That group shot of your Balenciaga collection - Oh my God!


----------



## Kmandy0310

amazing collection


----------



## Dhalia

Miu Miu will always have a special place in my heart, the bow satchels are pure eyecandy. I have wanted one for years before actually being able to get one, and in the end I got a couple too LOL. The chanel degrade is very special, it is one of those elusive bags that at the time I saw people carry but never saw them in boutiques would have loved to own one. I love the MJ single with the bow, you can't deny the power of the bow! It adds a certain flavor of chic that I can't really explain. The kitty keychain on your balenciaga is cute, your balenciagas are all gorgeous. Always admired balenciagas from afar, I actually got a red one that I ended up giving to my dear sister because it just didn't feel like me- they are gorgeous bags nonetheless. My favorite balenciaga of yours is probably the vieux rose due to the color and hardware color and it just seems more compact than the others (or at least the one I had and didn't like) and I'm sorry, pardon my ignorance on balenciaga bags...really don't know much about them... 

I also love your large eugenia mj clutch in rose for obvious reasons. Another pink girl here! The group shot of the baleciagas in the end is lovely! When you enjoy a bag, you need it in more colors...that's exactly where I am right now if only the right colors would just show up!!! 

Thank you for sharing your amazing collection, I've enjoyed it very much. Enjoy all your lovelies in good health.


----------



## Glamouricious

Very very nice collection


----------



## miu miu1

fanmiu said:


> WOW, awsome collection, I love it all!



thank you!!!



Grumps12 said:


> Beautiful collection. Your blue Degrade Chanel is so unusual. Do you wear it much?
> 
> That group shot of your Balenciaga collection - Oh my God!



Thank you!
I try to rotate all my bags and I don't wear that one as much as I should 



Kmandy0310 said:


> amazing collection



Thank you


----------



## miu miu1

Thank you soo much for looking at my thread!
Miu Miu will also always be my first Bag love and I always venture back.
And I do love my Bals  But I have let two of them go, jus was'nt using them.
The Chanel Degrade us a bag I will always cherish because it is so special and is rather easy to pair up with my wardrobe 
I hope you find the colors you're looking for, what bag is it in particular?



Dhalia said:


> Miu Miu will always have a special place in my heart, the bow satchels are pure eyecandy. I have wanted one for years before actually being able to get one, and in the end I got a couple too LOL. The chanel degrade is very special, it is one of those elusive bags that at the time I saw people carry but never saw them in boutiques would have loved to own one. I love the MJ single with the bow, you can't deny the power of the bow! It adds a certain flavor of chic that I can't really explain. The kitty keychain on your balenciaga is cute, your balenciagas are all gorgeous. Always admired balenciagas from afar, I actually got a red one that I ended up giving to my dear sister because it just didn't feel like me- they are gorgeous bags nonetheless. My favorite balenciaga of yours is probably the vieux rose due to the color and hardware color and it just seems more compact than the others (or at least the one I had and didn't like) and I'm sorry, pardon my ignorance on balenciaga bags...really don't know much about them...
> 
> I also love your large eugenia mj clutch in rose for obvious reasons. Another pink girl here! The group shot of the baleciagas in the end is lovely! When you enjoy a bag, you need it in more colors...that's exactly where I am right now if only the right colors would just show up!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your amazing collection, I've enjoyed it very much. Enjoy all your lovelies in good health.


----------



## miu miu1

Wow, it's about time I updated this thread. First off, two of my Bals are no longer with me. Let us say goodbye to Vermillion GGH City and Limited Edition Turquoise GGH City  
Now to the new Bags I have gotten. My first Mulberry, please welcome my Silky Snake Alexa!


----------



## miu miu1

My bag obsession did start with miu miu and after venturing out to many other brands that I also adore, it was time to come back to my first love. Here is my tweed Charm!


----------



## miu miu1

Another bag I wanted for the longest time was a Celine Box and when this color popped up I knew I needed it. Medium Celine Box in Almond and mazching nail polish


----------



## fanmiu

miu miu1 said:


> Wow, it's about time I updated this thread. First off, two of my Bals are no longer with me. Let us say goodbye to Vermillion GGH City and Limited Edition Turquoise GGH City
> Now to the new Bags I have gotten. My first Mulberry, please welcome my Silky Snake Alexa!




I was never a fan of Mulberry, but after seeing this one I have a second thought! where did you get it? I didn't see it on their site.


----------



## miu miu1

fanmiu said:


> I was never a fan of Mulberry, but after seeing this one I have a second thought! where did you get it? I didn't see it on their site.



I always liked the alexa, but never felt the need to own one. But the silky snake just is so beautiful 
I got it from a store in my City, I belive this certain color is from last season since I have seen some go on sale.
They have petrol and flame now
http://www.mulberry.com/store/products/alexa/silky_snake_print/petrol/HH1339_778T140/6521


----------



## fanmiu

miu miu1 said:


> I always liked the alexa, but never felt the need to own one. But the silky snake just is so beautiful
> I got it from a store in my City, I belive this certain color is from last season since I have seen some go on sale.
> They have petrol and flame now
> http://www.mulberry.com/store/products/alexa/silky_snake_print/petrol/HH1339_778T140/6521



Thanks for the information. I don't i like the other color, the only two color that I like is the one you have and the pink mink alexa. Well maybe someday when I feel the need to have one, not sure why Mulberry just never give me that feeling.


----------



## crazy8baglady

Love the rose gold hardware on your Alexa bag!
And I also love your balenciaga family picture!!


----------



## ValHerself

Omg I love your collection! I hope to have a collection likes yours someday! (:


----------



## ninakt

Wonderful collection,  so beautiful colors and variety!


----------



## miu miu1

crazy8baglady said:


> Love the rose gold hardware on your Alexa bag!
> And I also love your balenciaga family picture!!



Thank you! 



ValHerself said:


> Omg I love your collection! I hope to have a collection likes yours someday! (:



Thank you! That's a huge compliment 



ninakt said:


> Wonderful collection,  so beautiful colors and variety!



Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Afisch

miu miu1 said:


> My bag obsession did start with miu miu and after venturing out to many other brands that I also adore, it was time to come back to my first love. Here is my tweed Charm!


I am so in love with this bag it's crazy!  Don't you ever let her go . What a lovely collection you have. Your own little Balenciaga rainbow!


----------



## Caramelita

miu miu1 said:


> After a long hunt on the Bay and a lot of luck my Harlequin in mughetto
> I love the leather it´s very smooth and soft



Gorgeous! Do you have any mod shots with this?


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Afisch said:


> I am so in love with this bag it's crazy!  Don't you ever let her go . What a lovely collection you have. Your own little Balenciaga rainbow!



Thank you. I promise I won't.
I like that, Bal Rainbow 



Caramelita said:


> Gorgeous! Do you have any mod shots with this?



No I don't, but I could take some if you would like 



Katiesmama said:


> Gorgeous collection!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Uromastyx

Wow! the mulberry is definitely an eyecandy! 
I love your miumiu and bal collection!


----------



## Caramelita

miu miu1 said:


> No I don't, but I could take some if you would like



YES please


----------



## Fantashley

miu miu1 said:


> My Mini Bows in Petrolio, Mosto and Rosa


Wauw i'm in love hihi


----------



## miu miu1

Caramelita said:


> Gorgeous! Do you have any mod shots with this?



I´m so sorry it took me this long. It somehow slipped my mind 
Here are some mod shots.
For reference I´m 5´2


----------



## miu miu1

I was recently on summer vacation in Portugal and what is better then sun, the beach and buying a bag 
After debating for years I have finally bought a Louis Vuitton. My mom is a huge fan and always said I should at least have one if so serious about collecting bags 
So I got a Speedy 25


----------



## miu miu1

What´s even more fun is going to an outlet mall and making a huge bargain!
I wanted a scarf from burberry and found a pair of shoes for my boyfriend for his birthday. The SA came up to us and said that if you buy things today worth at least 600 you would save 200 on your purchase. I went  and started looking for something to push my purchase to that amount and found this cute bag. Besides already being reduced, I saved another 200!
I don´t know what it´s called but iIlove it


----------



## Maddy luv

you have an amazing and varied collection of beautifull bags.
love them all.
enjoy them all and thanks for sharing


----------



## miu miu1

Maddy luv said:


> you have an amazing and varied collection of beautifull bags.
> love them all.
> enjoy them all and thanks for sharing



Thank you for letting me share and looking at my collection


----------



## AEGIS

i like the variety in your collection!


----------



## Eva1991

miu miu1 said:


> And for the fun of it, some group pics of my Bals



*OMG!!!!! Love your Balenciaga rainbow! *

*I was never a huge fan of Bal bags but after seeing this, I think I should pay a visit to the local Bal boutique.*
​


----------



## Fantashley

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!! Love your Balenciaga rainbow!
> 
> I was never a huge fan of Bal bags but after seeing this, I think I should pay a visit to the local Bal boutique.



Me too! *sigh*


----------



## miu miu1

AEGIS said:


> i like the variety in your collection!



Thank you 


Eva1991 said:


> *OMG!!!!! Love your Balenciaga rainbow! *
> 
> *I was never a huge fan of Bal bags but after seeing this, I think I should pay a visit to the local Bal boutique.*
> ​



Haha, trust me Bals are amazing. 
once you start there is no end 



Fantashley said:


> Me too! *sigh*



 Glad you like them.


----------



## Fantashley

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Haha, trust me Bals are amazing.
> once you start there is no end
> 
> Glad you like them.



I do! If you don't like them anymore i'll make
Some space in my closet haha lolz


----------



## PoshVintageCH

Oh man, your collection is gorgeousssss! And extensive too  I can tell that you like bags in the style of the Chanel flap (MJ bow, etc.).. I have a passion for them too!


----------



## miu miu1

Fantashley said:


> I do! If you don't like them anymore i'll make
> Some space in my closet haha lolz



I will keep that in mind


----------



## miu miu1

PoshVintageCH said:


> Oh man, your collection is gorgeousssss! And extensive too  I can tell that you like bags in the style of the Chanel flap (MJ bow, etc.).. I have a passion for them too!



Thank you so much!
Yes, I do. They are just so classic. But I also love my Bals and girly miu mius


----------



## miu miu1

Ooops, just noticed I double-revealed my miu miu charm! Sorry about that 
Kind of lost the overview


----------



## dcrazybaghag

love your stams!


----------



## candyappleofeye

very nice!!


----------



## miu miu1

dcrazybaghag said:


> love your stams!





candyappleofeye said:


> very nice!!



Thank you both so much


----------



## Devotionlink

Love your collection!!


----------



## juls12

Wow I´m amazed by your collection. Especially the Chanel´s...I think one day I´ll have to get on of those  How often do you change your bags?


----------



## miu miu1

Devotionlink said:


> Love your collection!!



Thank you!!!



juls12 said:


> Wow I´m amazed by your collection. Especially the Chanel´s...I think one day I´ll have to get on of those  How often do you change your bags?



Thank you!
I'm trying to make it a habit to switch my bags a few times a week. But I do use my Bals and miu mius the most


----------



## shopla28

What a stunning collection!!! They are all so perfect!


----------



## miu miu1

shopla28 said:


> What a stunning collection!!! They are all so perfect!



Awww, thank you so much


----------



## sara48127

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## bagbugsara

The group shot of your Bals is gorgeous!


----------



## miu miu1

sara48127 said:


> Gorgeous bags!





joyajoy said:


> love your miu miu bags!





bagbugsara said:


> The group shot of your Bals is gorgeous!



Thank you all so much


----------



## irene83

love your cc flaps. beautiful colors!


----------



## Whiteberries

Amazing collection


----------



## miu miu1

irene83 said:


> love your cc flaps. beautiful colors!





Whiteberries said:


> Amazing collection



Thank you both very much


----------



## webbie

Wowza, your bag collection is amazing!! You have a great range of designers and some very unique pieces.


----------



## pumpkin0702

I really like the PINK miumiu!


----------



## miu miu1

webbie said:


> Wowza, your bag collection is amazing!! You have a great range of designers and some very unique pieces.





pumpkin0702 said:


> I really like the PINK miumiu!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## miu miu1

So I went to do some christmas shopping with my parents. We went to one of my favorite stores that sells designer bags and clothes. And they started their sale 
While my mom and I were browsing the bags my dad got me and my mom both a surprise bag! We both did´nt even notice till he came back with two bags, one for each of use! And what a surprise it was. I have been eyeing this bag for some time and after seeing reveals here I had my heart set on it. So here it is!


----------



## Myblackbag

Very nice! Congrats on the new bag.


----------



## joluciodasilva

miu miu1 said:


> And for the fun of it, some group pics of my Bals



WOAH! These are incredible! Just out of interest, are they all either City or Town sizes?

My favourite bag of all time is the Miu Miu vitello lux top handle bow satchel. I finally got one earlier this year in light pink and now am hankering after the light grey one (Apologies for not knowing the official names of the colours! I'm terrible at things like that!)

Jo x


----------



## joluciodasilva

miu miu1 said:


> So I went to do some christmas shopping with my parents. We went to one of my favorite stores that sells designer bags and clothes. And they started their sale
> While my mom and I were browsing the bags my dad got me and my mom both a surprise bag! We both did´nt even notice till he came back with two bags, one for each of use! And what a surprise it was. I have been eyeing this bag for some time and after seeing reveals here I had my heart set on it. So here it is!



ARGH! Only just got to this post! My favourite bag! (Although mine is just pink!) Such an unusual combination of colours here! Love it!


----------



## miu miu1

joluciodasilva said:


> WOAH! These are incredible! Just out of interest, are they all either City or Town sizes?
> 
> My favourite bag of all time is the Miu Miu vitello lux top handle bow satchel. I finally got one earlier this year in light pink and now am hankering after the light grey one (Apologies for not knowing the official names of the colours! I'm terrible at things like that!)
> 
> Jo x



All Citys and the last one is a town 
Love the miu miu bows!


----------



## miu miu1

joluciodasilva said:


> ARGH! Only just got to this post! My favourite bag! (Although mine is just pink!) Such an unusual combination of colours here! Love it!



Thank you! The color combo is truly fantastic!


----------



## sassywomen

miu miu1 said:


> 10P Green Chevron Jumbo Lambskin
> 10A m/l Red Flap Caviar



this channel bag in this colour is to die for they are so preety


----------



## miu miu1

Myblackbag said:


> Very nice! Congrats on the new bag.




Thank you! I've been using it non-stop 



sassywomen said:


> this channel bag in this colour is to die for they are so preety



Thank you! Gotta love Chanel


----------



## que183

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> After a long hunt on the Bay and a lot of luck my Harlequin in mughetto
> I love the leather it´s very smooth and soft



I had the twins with black color , it's really smooth 
thank you for sharing


----------



## miu miu1

que183 said:


> I had the twins with black color , it's really smooth
> thank you for sharing



Thank you for checking my thread 



newbaby said:


> Really cool. A closet full of bags!! But I really find some ones are just different from color. Usually I will just buy one color of a style.



Well, if I like a bag I'll get it in all kinds of colors. That's just how I roll


----------



## luvluv

Stunning collection! My absolute favorites were the studded Miu Miu bags! Just delicious!


----------



## KirstenH

Looks great! some of them i would like to see in my collection!


----------



## miu miu1

Well, I have vacation () I thought is was about time to take some new pics of my collection. Since the thread is called "A Closet full of Bags" I though it would be nice to include some pics of my closet 
Enjoy & thanks for letting me share.


----------



## miu miu1

My Balenciaga bags. I´m really missing a red and yellow in my collection...
(Excuse the bare feet on the last pic )


----------



## miu miu1

My Marc Jacobs bags


----------



## miu miu1

My miu miu collection


----------



## miu miu1

My Chanel flaps


----------



## miu miu1

The wonderful rest


----------



## miu miu1

And how my bags live


----------



## joluciodasilva

miu miu1 said:


> Well, I have vacation () I thought is was about time to take some new pics of my collection. Since the thread is called "A Closet full of Bags" I though it would be nice to include some pics of my closet
> Enjoy & thanks for letting me share.



Oh Em GEEEE this last pic just made me drool all over my keyboard! So many beautiful and effortlessly stylish bags!


----------



## miu miu1

joluciodasilva said:


> Oh Em GEEEE this last pic just made me drool all over my keyboard! So many beautiful and effortlessly stylish bags!



Thank you so much jo
A certain collection of yours is growing to become very amazing too


----------



## joluciodasilva

miu miu1 said:


> Thank you so much jo
> A certain collection of yours is growing to become very amazing too



Thanks Miu. It's amazing how easy it is to fall under the spell... x


----------



## miu miu1

luvluv said:


> Stunning collection! My absolute favorites were the studded Miu Miu bags! Just delicious!



Thank you! 
I love my studded miu miu too 



KirstenH said:


> Looks great! some of them i would like to see in my collection!



Thank you


----------



## miu miu1

joluciodasilva said:


> Thanks Miu. It's amazing how easy it is to fall under the spell... x



True words sister


----------



## Soupir

Wow! I'm rather new to tPF, and just discovered your thread via the roundup article on the blog. I love your bags and your great presentation, Miu. Happy new (bag) year!


----------



## green.bee

miu miu1 said:


> Well, I have vacation () I thought is was about time to take some new pics of my collection. Since the thread is called "A Closet full of Bags" I though it would be nice to include some pics of my closet
> Enjoy & thanks for letting me share.



wow! your collection is quite impressive! such a variety of colors and shapes.



miu miu1 said:


> And how my bags live



they are well taken care of, that is for sure


----------



## miu miu1

green.bee said:


> wow! your collection is quite impressive! such a variety of colors and shapes.
> 
> they are well taken care of, that is for sure



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Soupir said:


> Wow! I'm rather new to tPF, and just discovered your thread via the roundup article on the blog. I love your bags and your great presentation, Miu. Happy new (bag) year!



OMG I just saw that I was mentioned in the roundup 
This is so awesome!!!
Thank you so much for checking in and letting me share!


----------



## angelamaz2

Love ur collection and how u store ur beautiful bags! do u still keep all the boxes and packages for ur bags?


----------



## miu miu1

angelamaz2 said:


> Love ur collection and how u store ur beautiful bags! do u still keep all the boxes and packages for ur bags?



Thank you 
I have all the dustbags for every bag but not all the boxes since lots of them came without. I only have all the boxes for my Chanels and a few from my miu miu bags.


----------



## iluvmybags

miu miu1 said:


> The wonderful rest



Love your Almond Box!  One of my all-time fav colors!


----------



## nakedjaxx

Holy cow! You have a lot of bling there!! Can you adopt me!?


----------



## nakedjaxx

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> My Balenciaga bags. I´m really missing a red and yellow in my collection...
> (Excuse the bare feet on the last pic )



Omg. Insane!!! LOL

I hope you lock your doors. LOL


----------



## hc1113

I loveeee your collection!! Where did you find your vintage orange flap? ...and do you still have it cuz I didn't see it in your updated pictures!!


----------



## miu miu1

hc1113 said:


> I loveeee your collection!! Where did you find your vintage orange flap? ...and do you still have it cuz I didn't see it in your updated pictures!!



Thank you!!! 
I found it over malleries, they have some awesome vintage flaps there. But I never used it, so I let it go


----------



## hc1113

miu miu1 said:


> Thank you!!!
> I found it over malleries, they have some awesome vintage flaps there. But I never used it, so I let it go



damn!!! I wish I knew lol


----------



## miu miu1

hc1113 said:


> damn!!! I wish I knew lol



They always pop up there, just keep looking


----------



## ms1234

Awesome collection !!! 



miu miu1 said:


> Large Shopping Pattina´s in Nero and Calce
> Middle Pattina in aquamarine


----------



## CPA

Luv your chanel collection.


----------



## GlamourQueen7

Wow ! Amazing bag collection, beautiful colours.


----------



## brainstorm

Gorgeous collection! And I love the closet shots!


----------



## Elizabel

Hi Miu
Thanks for sharing your gorgeous collection, what a wonderful family of bags you have!

Just wondering, going by the last lot of group photos, the only bag that has not yet been singled out for a special mention is your Reed Krakoff...how far back did you add it? And what are your thoughts on it?

Take care
E


----------



## miu miu1

iluvmybags said:


> Love your Almond Box!  One of my all-time fav colors!



Thank you! It was so hard to find 



nakedjaxx said:


> Omg. Insane!!! LOL
> 
> I hope you lock your doors. LOL



Thank you and yes I do :ninja:



ms1234 said:


> Awesome collection !!!



Thank you


----------



## miu miu1

CPA said:


> Luv your chanel collection.





GlamourQueen7 said:


> Wow ! Amazing bag collection, beautiful colours.





brainstorm said:


> Gorgeous collection! And I love the closet shots!



Thank you all so much


----------



## miu miu1

Elizabel said:


> Hi Miu
> Thanks for sharing your gorgeous collection, what a wonderful family of bags you have!
> 
> Just wondering, going by the last lot of group photos, the only bag that has not yet been singled out for a special mention is your Reed Krakoff...how far back did you add it? And what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Take care
> E



Thanks E 
And your right, I was so sure I had already done that :shame:
I got it about a month ago and I love it. It is one of my more structured bags and is great for work. The leather is smooth and very sturdy too which is a bonus.


----------



## cecemonroe

love the red Chanel


----------



## karman

Love all your bags...especially your Chanels!


----------



## miu miu1

karman said:


> Love all your bags...especially your Chanels!



Thank you karman!!!


----------



## miu miu1

When I first started to collect bags this was one of the first I owned. I sold it shortly after but have felt the lust to have one again. I got her yesterday and am wondering why I ever sold the one I had  The leather is TDF and the bag itself is beautiful AND functional.
Presenting my new miu miu Coffer in Cocco!


----------



## fchiang

Your chanel collection is to die for!


----------



## miu miu1

fchiang said:


> Your chanel collection is to die for!



Thank you


----------



## Aluxe

Your collection and closet are lovely!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Your collection is amazing


----------



## miu miu1

Aluxe said:


> Your collection and closet are lovely!





DonnaHawk said:


> Your collection is amazing



Thank you both so much


----------



## riffraff

OMG! Love your collection but love how they're organised even more lol!!! Smashing little shoe closet in the background


----------



## victoria427

Went through your tread and I LOVE every single one of your bags. I love the balenciaga collection and your Chanel flaps are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DonnaHawk

I love this bag if you ever see one in 
Ne need of a new home...I'm adopting..hehe





miu miu1 said:


> After a long hunt on the Bay and a lot of luck my Harlequin in mughetto
> I love the leather it´s very smooth and soft


----------



## miu miu1

riffraff said:


> OMG! Love your collection but love how they're organised even more lol!!! Smashing little shoe closet in the background



Thank you so much! I'm really OCD when it comes to my closet 
And I started with a tiny bookself too



victoria427 said:


> Went through your tread and I LOVE every single one of your bags. I love the balenciaga collection and your Chanel flaps are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you for letting me share. Have a new Balenciaga on the way 



DonnaHawk said:


> I love this bag if you ever see one in
> Ne need of a new home...I'm adopting..hehe



I'll keep that in mind (just kidding )


----------



## MahoganyQT

Amazing collection!


----------



## nascar fan

miu miu1 said:


> Sorry for the delay, reality came in the way
> 
> Here ya go!!!
> ´11 Balenciaga Vieux Rose GGH City


i think of your Bals, this is my favorite.


----------



## miu miu1

MahoganyQT said:


> Amazing collection!



Thank you 



nascar fan said:


> i think of your Bals, this is my favorite.



See, your not alone with your collection of one bag in different colors


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Your collection is beautiful.


----------



## miu miu1

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Your collection is beautiful.



Thank you!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Time for some updates 
I dont know why I did´nt post anything of this bag yet, it´s in the group shots and all 
So, I was longing a more structured bag and Reed Krakoff caught my attention. While I was thinking about getting a Celine Luggage, the Boxer caught my intrest with the fun details, good quality and sturdy built, so I ordered this bag and thought I could send it back if I did´nt like it. But she´s here to stay...
My Boxer in green, beige, grey and white


----------



## miu miu1

A color I felt that was missing in my collection was caramel, a color that matches to almost every other color and just effortless yummy, so I finally found the bag I wanted. A Balenciaga City with RH
I don´t know why they are turned, but you can still enjoy the beauty


----------



## miu miu1

Now to my most recent beautys. I just had my birthday and celebrated it with a trip to London. I had so much fun and also received not one, bot two gorgeous bags for my collection! I had the first bag on my mind for a long time, but when it was available, I did´nt have the funds and then it was gone 
In London I went to the miu miu store and who knew, they had the bag in the exact color I wanted! Yay! here´s my Top-Handle Bow in rosewood


----------



## miu miu1

This bag was always on my radar, but I just never took the plunge to get it. When I went to Harrods and saw this beauty on the shelf it was love at first sight 
Presenting my Chloe Medium Python Paraty in grey


----------



## crazy8baglady

miu miu1 said:


> This bag was always on my radar, but I just never took the plunge to get it. When I went to Harrods and saw this beauty on the shelf it was love at first sight
> Presenting my Chloe Medium Python Paraty in grey


Love your python paraty!!


----------



## miu miu1

crazy8baglady said:


> Love your python paraty!!


----------



## peony_blanche

Love your collection! Absolutely gorgeous!:girlwhack:


----------



## IBraga

miu miu1 said:


> Large Shopping Pattina´s in Nero and Calce
> Middle Pattina in aquamarine


Cute family of bags!


----------



## koalakimmy

10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin, so unique.  You have great taste.


----------



## koalakimmy

10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin and your Chloe Medium Python Paraty in grey are so unique. You have great taste.


----------



## miu miu1

peony_blanche said:


> Love your collection! Absolutely gorgeous!:girlwhack:





IBraga said:


> Cute family of bags!



Thank you so much!!!



koalakimmy said:


> 10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin, so unique.  You have great taste.



Thank you, love my degrade to bits 



koalakimmy said:


> 10C Blue Degrade Chanel Jumbo Lambskin and your Chloe Medium Python Paraty in grey are so unique. You have great taste.



Thank you, I love them both too!


----------



## summerbian

miu miu1 said:


> Oh dear, clearly it´s time to update this thread
> 
> Balenciaga ´10 Vert D´eau RGGH City


wow, love this color so much!!!!


----------



## bao_bao

Lovely bags! =)


----------



## miu miu1

bao_bao said:


> Lovely bags! =)



Thank you


----------



## Cassita

Awesome collection!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Cassita said:


> Awesome collection!!!



Thank you


----------



## Reina77

I just read this entire thread, your collection is so beautiful!!  

Do you have your favorites or do you love all your different Chanels and Balenciagas equally?


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

miu miu1 said:


> My Mini Bows in Petrolio, Mosto and Rosa


ahhhhhhhhh I love these 3!! They have been on my wishlist for ages!  I love your collection!


----------



## miu miu1

Reina77 said:


> I just read this entire thread, your collection is so beautiful!!
> 
> Do you have your favorites or do you love all your different Chanels and Balenciagas equally?



Thank you!
My favorites always change depending on my mood


----------



## miu miu1

CurvyGirlChic said:


> ahhhhhhhhh I love these 3!! They have been on my wishlist for ages!  I love your collection!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Jadorejadore

You are my new hero,i love your reissue and the Chloe TDF,lucky gal.
Gorgeous collection,and you can never have enough bags keep up the good work !!!My eyes are so happy .lol


----------



## Venessa84

So much variety and love all the colors.  My fave is the Chanel Blue Degrade.  The colors look amazing!!


----------



## luv2run41

miu miu1 said:


> My miu miu collection





How Fun!! I love them!  What a gorgeous collection.  Did you try them all on?  Haha I just got done having fun with my bags.  I have a few LV and two chanel. Sometimes when I feel down I try each of them on  Did you post your chanel collection separately I saw a beautiful red and a black flap so stunning!! Thank you for sharing.  Do you happen to have a favorite or top 3 if it is possible to narrow it down?


----------



## luv2run41

I see them now, sorry I got too excited by all those beautiful bags.  That was so much fun seeing each one.  I needed a cheering up  It is snowing again!! What the heck it is spring!


----------



## miu miu1

Jadorejadore said:


> You are my new hero,i love your reissue and the Chloe TDF,lucky gal.
> Gorgeous collection,and you can never have enough bags keep up the good work !!!My eyes are so happy .lol



Haha, thank you! The reissue is one of my favorite Chanels 



Venessa84 said:


> So much variety and love all the colors.  My fave is the Chanel Blue Degrade.  The colors look amazing!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## miu miu1

luv2run41 said:


> How Fun!! I love them!  What a gorgeous collection.  Did you try them all on?  Haha I just got done having fun with my bags.  I have a few LV and two chanel. Sometimes when I feel down I try each of them on  Did you post your chanel collection separately I saw a beautiful red and a black flap so stunning!! Thank you for sharing.  Do you happen to have a favorite or top 3 if it is possible to narrow it down?





luv2run41 said:


> I see them now, sorry I got too excited by all those beautiful bags.  That was so much fun seeing each one.  I needed a cheering up  It is snowing again!! What the heck it is spring!



Glad I could cheer you up a bit 
I hate snow...
Don't have a favorite, but some bags I use more often then others


----------



## authprada

The blue  Chanel is STUNNING 


miu miu1 said:


> Group Pic


----------



## eychoy

i love your chanel ombre bag!! such a beautiful color


----------



## stcstc

Love your bals collection so much!!! They are so gorgeous! Hope one day I would have a rainbow like you do! Lol


----------



## ilovemulberry92

miu miu1 said:


> The wonderful rest


Hi,

Wow your bag collection is truely something! Please can I ask what that stunning bag is next to your LV? Not one i'm familiar with and i loveeee


----------



## miu miu1

ilovemulberry92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow your bag collection is truely something! Please can I ask what that stunning bag is next to your LV? Not one i'm familiar with and i loveeee



Thank you 
Do you mean the larger bag behind my LV? That is a reed krakoff bag, the one in front is a celine box.


----------



## miu miu1

authprada said:


> The blue  Chanel is STUNNING





eychoy said:


> i love your chanel ombre bag!! such a beautiful color





stcstc said:


> Love your bals collection so much!!! They are so gorgeous! Hope one day I would have a rainbow like you do! Lol



Thank you all so much


----------



## ilovemulberry92

miu miu1 said:


> Thank you
> Do you mean the larger bag behind my LV? That is a reed krakoff bag, the one in front is a celine box.


Yes the reed krakoff bag. Wow it's gorgeous. Not a brand I'm familiar with!


----------



## 31ruedecambon

gorgeous collection ...especially love the Chanels and the some of the older MJ's so pretty !!!


----------



## hiddencharms

such a beautiful collection! and your miu mius are all so unique and interesting!


----------



## BDgirl

Omg ...how did i miss this thread. What a jaw dropping gorgeous collection of Balenciaga bags you have miumiu!
Thanks for sharing.. you should dedicate a collection thread in the balenciaga forum!


----------



## elisian

Ah I love your Raisen so much.  I mean the Chanel flaps are gorgeous and I GUESS the others are OK...  But the Raisen!! Where can I get one?


----------



## marie132

Hey, I just came across this thread and unfortunately years later a lot of links are broken. If you are still around I would love to be able to view your collection, so could you maybe fix the links/reupload? Thx!


----------



## honey52

miu miu1 said:


> This bag was always on my radar, but I just never took the plunge to get it. When I went to Harrods and saw this beauty on the shelf it was love at first sight
> Presenting my Chloe Medium Python Paraty in grey


 how has the python held up on your Chloe? I just bought a python bag from Chloe and debating on returning because i fear that python will end up having scales that lift, dry out, are high maintenance. Do you have any recommendations for or against keeping a chloe python?


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I loved all your bags especially miu mius. They are awesome. 

Thanks for sharing! Enjoy your bags


----------

